# Cheese smoking Temp



## trailsend (Jan 8, 2015)

I have an electric vertical smoker.  I can adjust the temp between 60-250 degrees.  Is smoking cheese in that 65 degree range to hot?


----------



## bear55 (Jan 8, 2015)

65 is just about perfect.  In any case keep temps below 100, but cooler the better


----------



## cmayna (Jan 8, 2015)

Cheese smoking is typically a cold smoked process.  Meaning you do not use the heat from the smoker, but only from the smoke generator.  Are you using a AMNPS or AMNPT ?   If not, consider

buying one.  Here's a link.  You'll never look back once you've tried one of these for both your cold and hot smoking application.

http://www.amazenproducts.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=12


----------

